# HP printer error over network



## J2D (Feb 8, 2008)

I am posting this message here because I believe I have a network issue, but not entirely sure. I have a Macbook running 10.4 connected through airport to my router (Netgear FWG114p) and have recently connected an HP C6180 printer to the network via network cable. Installed driver and added printer via Bonjour without a problem. Now the crux of the matter, every time I try and print I get an error message: "process "mdns" unexpectedly stopped with status 1" and nothing else happens. I hooked up the printer to the Macbook with USB cable and it worked great. I had an old printer (HP 1115) connected to the network with USB cable to the print server without problems. I have done a manual uninstall/reinstall, rebooted network and all computers, printers etc. without any success. Although rare, I have found forums where others have had the same problem and no solutions are posted.  Anybody with with any suggestions? I would like to get the network capability working because walking to the back of the house every time I want to print something is not really an exceptable alternative.


----------



## gsahli (Feb 10, 2008)

This is almost certainly a driver issue, not a network issue.
You need a CUPS driver to use the OS X network print protocols. There's one included with OS X (Gimp-Print) for the 1115, but not for the C6180. Get the 3-part hpijs driver set:
http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/MacOSX/hpijs


----------



## J2D (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks gsahli for your reply, but unfortunately this did not solve the issue. I downloaded all 3 parts of the CUPS driver and installed them. I had to uninstall the old HP driver in order to be able to add the HP printer back with the Foomatic/hpijs driver. Once I did that, I tried printing and got the exact same error message as before "process mdns unexpectedly stopped...". Next I went to the network diagnostics from the printer utility. Network diagnostics was able to connect to the internet but not the server "Photosmart C6100 series [FA14C#}._pdl-datastream._tcp.local." and it went on to say this could be caused by problems with the server or an internet problem b/w this computer and the server. Again, I want to reiterate that I was able to print when the printer was connected directly to the computer just am unable to do so over the internet. Have any other suggestions or someone else want to weigh in? Thanks.


----------



## gsahli (Feb 12, 2008)

I would try IP printing to see if it is Bonjour (mDNS=Bonjour) that is messed up. You can probably find the print server IP address and queue name (=port name) by pressing a button on the print server.


----------



## J2D (Feb 16, 2008)

Yep. I tried that too. The print job hangs up and finally says it could not find the printer.


----------



## gsahli (Feb 16, 2008)

Tell me the IP addresses of computer & printer. Since you are behind a router, they both need to be in the same subnet - which means: the first 3 parts of the IP address need to be the same, like 192.168.1.3 and 192.168.1.21.
Is it possible they aren't?


----------



## J2D (Feb 19, 2008)

Apparently the computer and printer are on different subnets. The computer is 192.168.0.2 and the printer is at 192.168.1.10.


----------



## gsahli (Feb 19, 2008)

Bingo.
You need to set up the print server to be in the same subnet. Is there anything else going on here? Do you have two routers by any chance?


----------



## J2D (Feb 19, 2008)

No, not two routers, per se, but possibly confusion from two networks. This printer was originally hooked up to my parents home office and I got it when the fax modem got fried. All other functions work properly and the printer worked fine on their network when I acquired it. Now, I thought that I reset the network settings to default when I put it on my network, but maybe I failed to do this and it retained the previous IP configuration. At this point can't I just set the printer to default network settings and have it dynamically pick up the correct IP address over the network or do I need to change the settings on the router itself? Thanks a million for all the advice.


----------



## gsahli (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes you could probably just reset to defaults, but if possible, it would be better to set a fixed IP address, so you can always find it there. It probably has a web admin page for that?


----------



## Kees Buijs (Feb 20, 2008)

gsahli said:


> Yes you could probably just reset to defaults, but if possible, it would be better to set a fixed IP address, so you can always find it there. It probably has a web admin page for that?



Most likely it is set to a fixed address (the printer). A work around is changing the netmask to 255.255.254.0, which will expand the ip-range to the 192.168.1.x range. You can set that in the router and will have little or no effect on th workings of your network.

Best is to set the printer to dynamic address or an fixed address in the 192.168.0.x range. As printers are found on the network regardless of their ip-number, it is best to set it dynamical.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## J2D (Feb 20, 2008)

Alright. I got it working. This is what I ended up doing. I did find the web interface for the printer (who knew the product manuals could actually be helpful), changed the printer IP address to dynamic, manually retrived the new IP address from the printer and added the printer yet again with the CUPS driver and compatible IP address and wa la I can use the printer. Thanks gsahli and kees for all your help. JD


----------



## Kmax69 (Mar 23, 2008)

I am having the same problem. Please explain how you got to the web server.

I am keying in my ip address and not getting anywhere with the web browser.


I've tried Printer Setup Repair and the 3 part cups apps, reinstalling the software, etc. etc.


Thank you for your help


----------



## J2D (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry for the late response. The directions below were lifted from the HP manual for my printer. I assume the web interface is similar among the HP printers with this feature. I believe my biggest (if not only problem) was to get the printer and router set up on the same subnet address (see post #12 on this subject). Good luck.

Access the Embedded Web Server
You can only access the Embedded Web Server on a computer connected to an HP Allin-
One on a network.
To access the Embedded Web Server
1. Print a network configuration page to find the IP address for the HP All-in-One.
2. In the Address box in your Web browser on your computer, type the IP address of
the HP All-in-One, as shown on the network settings page. For example, http://
192.168.1.101.
The Embedded Web Server Home page appears, showing information for the
HP All-in-One.
Note If you are using a proxy server in your browser, you might need to
disable it to access the Embedded Web Server.
3. If you need to change the language displayed in the Embedded Web Server, do the
following:
a. Click the Settings tab.
b. Click Select Language in the Settings navigation menu.
c. In the Select Language list, click the appropriate language.
d. Click Apply.
Basics Guide 25
Network setup
4. Click the Home tab to access device and network information, or click the
Networking tab to access more network information or to modify network
information.
5. Make any configuration changes.
6. Close the Embedded Web Server.


----------

